# Not Sure If Mechanic Knows what he's doing??



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Engine Oil Rod Issue. fell into pan ***UPDATE ****

1966 389, So motor has been going back in nicely, we had just about everything done including oil, coolant, fan belt etc... So this afternoon he says (time to install the distributor) He went to pt the oil rod down the hole and it SLIPPED and fell into the pan!!!! 10 steps backwards! He tried an telescopic magnet from the "hole" and he even took off the timing cover, harmonic balancer to see if he could "grab it" from the front of the pan. Was this rod suppose to be installed from the top?? It was just the rod, nothing else on it. Any Ideas?
Really appreciate your help...
Rick


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rick3452 said:


> 1966 389, So motor has been going back in nicely, we had just about everything done including oil, coolant, fan belt etc... So this afternoon he says (time to install the distributor) He went to pt the oil rod down the hole and it SLIPPED and fell into the pan!!!! 10 steps backwards! He tried an telescopic magnet from the "hole" and he even took off the timing cover, harmonic balancer to see if he could "grab it" from the front of the pan. Was this rod suppose to be installed from the top?? It was just the rod, nothing else on it. Any Ideas?
> Really appreciate your help...
> Rick




HMMM. If it slipped down the hole and outasight, it would indicate that the oil pump has not been installed. 

A Pontiac oil pump rod typically gets installed from the bottom up as there are two "barbs" near the bottom of the rod that keep it in place, so it gets installed from the bottom, not the top. You can see them near the bottom in this photo: http://www.jbp-pontiac.com/images/Oil Pans/mel-Is54a.jpg However, aftermarket oil pump rods don't always have these barbs. You should be able to drop it in from the top, but I don't see how it would have dropped down past the oil pump as the hole that it fits into should keep the rod in line and not allow it to slip past the oil pump shaft to which it connects on to. Are you sure you have the correct oil pump shaft? Same one that came out of the engine or was it a replacement? 

If you can't fish it out with a magnet, then you will most likely have to pull the engine and drop the pan and start over.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Engine Oil Rod Issue. fell into pan*

Hi Jim, Happy Thanksgiving!

Thanks for your response.... To be a little more clear, He said when he was about to insert the rod he "slipped" and it fell out of his hand and dropped to an opening next to the hole. It never entered the correct hole. I actually held the rod in my hand before this all happened and I dpnt remember any "barbs" on it. So once he gets it out can it be inserted from the top?

Thanks Again...
Rick


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rick3452 said:


> Hi Jim, Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Thanks for your response.... To be a little more clear, He said when he was about to insert the rod he "slipped" and it fell out of his hand and dropped to an opening next to the hole. It never entered the correct hole. I actually held the rod in my hand before this all happened and I dpnt remember any "barbs" on it. So once he gets it out can it be inserted from the top?
> 
> ...



Ah, ok, now I got it - my kinda luck :yesnod: I had to take a look at my bare block to see. Sure enough, it dropped next to the oil shaft hole which is a large open hole as part of the block casting which forms the casting where the oil shaft goes through.

That's going to be a tough one to fish back out. You first have to locate it and then see if it can be gotten to. I don't know what type of magnet your buddy is using, but here is a tool that might work as it has both a magnet & claw that could grab the shaft: Magnetic 2-in-1 Claw Pick-Up Tool | Mobile Distributor Supply Auto parts stores, Home Depot, Lowes, Tool supply companies, should have one of these locally, you can search around.

I don't know if you could locate the shaft and get it out the oil pan drain hole with the magnet/claw because you will have the oil pick-up in the way and I'm not sure if you could get the angle flat enough on the shaft to slide it out. You might have better luck pulling the intake manifold and trying to grab it through the cam tunnel. You may have to slide out a lifter for a little more room.

I'd still try extracting it out the hole it slipped down through before I tried anything more. Removing the intake might be my next try so I could go through the cam tunnel as the intake should not be a big deal to remove and replace at this point. Last resort will be the removal of the engine and dropping the pan.

Yes, you can drop the oil shaft down from the top without the "barbs" on it. Even if it did have the barbs, they could be ground off smooth to get the same effect. The barbs keep the shaft in place when inserted from the bottom. Should you need to pull the distributor, a shaft without the barbs may pull the shaft up and out with it ( and heaven forbid drop down into the engine as you are experiencing). If you installed an aftermarket shaft without the barbs, then it would have simply slipped through and fallen out the top if you inserted it up from the bottom while the engine was upside down. 

You just want to make sure the shaft is inserted in the correct way. The tang on the oil pump has a small pin to which the oil shaft has a matching hole drilled in it to drop over that pin, so make sure the ends match. You don't want to damage that pin or have the end without the pin hole just setting on top of the oil pup tang. Shown in the attachment. Make sure the shaft is locked into the oil pump tang. I would use a flat bladed screw driver to turn the shaft at the top where the distributor will drop in and make sure I could feel the resistance from the oil pump gears as you rotate the shaft. You want to also make sure you prime the oil system by use of the oil pump shaft as well before installing the distributor.

I think that covers it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Again Jim, I appreciate you taking the time on this Holiday to help me out...
I will pass this on to him, I'd like to think it may come out the drain hole but we will try!!!

Rick


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

UPDATE... ITS OUT!!! After trying an inspection Camera to see if I could find it (no Luck) I bought a small thin rod at Home Depot and a package if tiny magnets that fit on the rod. I was able to fish the rod through the small opening at the front of the pan at the timing cover. I wiggled it side to side and I heard the long awaited "Click" I nabbed it. I gently pulled the rod out and was able to grab the shft with needle nose pliers and remove it. Extremely grateful.... Best Christmas present... 

Merry Christmas Everyone....
Rick


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats, Rick,....and Merry Christmas!


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank You..... Merry Christmas to all.....


----------

